# Lubricating the tailstock



## Drogo (Aug 24, 2013)

A little while ago, I thought I'd add some (a very small amount) lithium grease to the tailstock assembly of my Delta 46-460. Just to keep everything turning smoothly. :wink:

Life intervened and I wasn't able to turn for a while. In the duration, it seems the grease has gummed up. When I went back out the other day to set up, I noticed it was really hard to operate the handle, almost to the point of feeling like it somehow got cross-threaded.  

So now I've disassembled it and am in the process of cleaning all that old stuff off.

My question is what do people do/use to lube the tailstock? Some light machine oil? Some kind of wax? Nothing at all(this option seems bad)?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Leviblue (Aug 24, 2013)

I put light machine oil or 3 in 1 on the threads maybe once a year. Other than that, I but wax on the exterior ram surface. No issues and its a smooth operation.


----------



## frank123 (Aug 24, 2013)

If you want a dry lube that won't attract turning dust graphite 0the kind used for locks and such- works well.

Several other dry lubes using Teflon or silicons available as well in both powders and evaporating sprays.


----------



## randyrls (Aug 24, 2013)

Drogo;  A little graphite lube will not attract sawdust.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 24, 2013)

There are dry lubricants such as Frank123 ,mentions  T-9 from Boeshield,  If its short term using it frequently I use  3-1 oil daily . If it will sit a while t-9 or 30w.  I do not use wd40 or lithium grease as they will gum up.


----------



## Drogo (Aug 24, 2013)

Ah, graphite (or some other dry lube). That's a good idea for the exposed parts. I think I'll go that route and use some light machine oil for the internal part.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## gimpy (Aug 24, 2013)

WD 40


----------



## LagniappeRob (Aug 26, 2013)

Boeshield T9 

Developed by Boeing for planes. Combo of penetrating oil and wax. Leave it to dry before using the lathe. GREAT STUFF!
http://boeshield.com/



> On woodworking tool surfaces Boeshield T-9® recently topped all other surface treatments in Wood Magazine’s article on Rust Busters*. According to them: “Except for the section treated with Boeshield T-9® all sections have completely rusted over”. “There is only one choice for protectant as far as we’re concerned: Boeshield T-9®”.


----------

